# Selle SMP Saddle question



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

I've been demo'ing a Selle SMP Pro saddle this week. It's better than my last saddle but not quite right. I'm more comfortable along the center line, but I find the sit bone contact to be too rounded for my liking (contact is slightly inside of my sit bones) and I'd prefer the nose section to be narrower.

Which Selle SMP model meets these criteria?

Dave


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2012)

Just a suggestion, but try a demo saddle from your LBS. Saddles are so personal and this way you try before you buy. Also, most saddles list the dimensions on their sites and there are a few threads on this forum that may answer your questions in search function. 

I like Selle Italia SLR saddles, but eventually went with a Ritchey WCS Marathon for comfort.


----------



## Nob (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm riding a older Selle 155g Flite on one of my bikes for the moment. But also like the Fizik ALIANTE which I have easily done dbl centry days on, the Flite I wouldn't. But all butts are different. Takes some time to find a saddle that will work. Once you do it gets easier second time around. 

Monk is right, try your local BSs for a demo program. Fizik has a great set up for demos and it is generally free locally. Other makers do as well. Takes more than one ride to know generally for me. Nothing feels great first time out.
.
I fell for one of the online store ads and paid for my first demos.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

dgeesaman said:


> I've been demo'ing a Selle SMP Pro saddle this week. It's better than my last saddle but not quite right. I'm more comfortable along the center line, but* I find the sit bone contact to be too rounded for my liking (contact is slightly inside of my sit bones)* and I'd prefer the nose section to be narrower.
> 
> Which Selle SMP model meets these criteria?
> 
> Dave



Then sounds like you need a wider model, like the Glider.

**


----------



## marcm (Jan 28, 2012)

Bam...
I ride this with little padding with no issues.


----------



## portlester (Jan 17, 2006)

Have you taken a look at Steve Hogg's blog? His 'All about SMPs' makes interesting reading and could help you out, particularly the info on SMP seat setup.


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

Marcm: I thought I was nuts looking at their basic models costing $250. That's a whole other league of expensive, no matter how nice they look.

I am in the process of demo'ing right now, and the question was trying to consider is which model I should go for next. The glider appears to have a flatter (effectively wider) rear section, but if the nose is wider it may not work. I'll just have to make a trip to the shop and see what they have.

Dave


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

give it a little time op. I had the same problem when I went to an SMP. It took some time (a few hundred miles) to toughen up my sit bones because that middle area was no longer sharing the load but once that happened it was great.
One thing I find even now after several thousand miles of toughening up my sit bones though is I can't get away with wearing crappy bibs. But with a decent chamois it's great despite the pain I experienced when I started using it. 

I know seat pain sucks but if it's on your bones you're not really risking injury or anything so it might be worth trying to make it work. It was for me. But if you feel that won't happen and you want to throw in the towel now it sounds like going more wide would be the way to go for you.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

OP,
Ref. Steve Hogg you see that the Pro is effectively quite narrow, but wide on the nose. I suggest you try a Glider or a Lite 209 next.


----------



## lafrancis (Dec 10, 2011)

I demoed the glider, Lite 209 and Pro. They were narrow to wider in that order. In the end, I settled on the 209 as the best fit for me but the Glider sounds like it might be a good option based on what you describe. Of course I would try before you buy. I didn't have a LBS that stocked them so I found an online retailer that allowed me to demo.


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

I also recommend reading Steve Hogg's article referenced above. I tried a 209 demo from Prostuff.com. It felt good to me. I bought a new one and it is "hard" but after several weeks of riding it softened up a bit. The 209 is medium width with lots of very hard padding. I've been satisfied but YMMV and your buns perfer a different model or saddle.


----------



## hecbom (Jul 5, 2005)

*SMP Saddle*

I had numbness issues as well as sit bone soreness. I got tired of spending close to $600.00 in different saddles before I finally tried out an SMP. I ended up with the Lite 209 and that finally fixed the numbness issue. I bought a second SMP for my new bike an “evolution” and it is great.


----------



## jmitro (Jun 29, 2011)

make sure the SMP is perfectly level. I HATED the seat until I realized it was way off - once it was leveled I actually like it pretty well.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Question is how you measure the "levelness" of a SMP. 
On my Full Carbon i have the highest point on the nose of the seat 11mm lower than
the highest point on the tail. 
I'd guess nose down is more common than level on SMPs, but maybe less so on the models for large people. It depends on how far forward you're able to roll your hips among other things.


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

On the other hand Steve Hogg recommends for most riders the saddle be tilted down 2-3 degrees. This varies by saddle. You just have to see what works for you. I bought a digital level and placed a book on the saddle and level on top of that. I think I'm 2 degrees down. This is great for riding in the drops and fine for every think else for me.


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

I have the same setting, aprox negative 2-3 degrees, on an aspide racing...


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

And if someone needs an SMP Stratos....midway between the thinner, firmer Evolution and the wider, more padded Glider....I've got a white, mint condtion one for sale at a great price for you if you PM me . 

The saddle is nice, but I have two of the same since my brother gave me his....


----------



## lafrancis (Dec 10, 2011)

Schneiderguy said:


> On the other hand Steve Hogg recommends for most riders the saddle be tilted down 2-3 degrees. This varies by saddle. You just have to see what works for you. I bought a digital level and placed a book on the saddle and level on top of that. I think I'm 2 degrees down. This is great for riding in the drops and fine for every think else for me.


Agree. SMP instructions are to have the nose and rear level but after reading the Steve Hogg blog, I lowered the nose a couple of degrees and I find more comfortable when in the drops. It's a pricey and heavy (relatively) saddle but it's very comfortable once you get used to it and puts no pressure on soft tissue. And its very well made. I've probably ridden it 1,500 miles and it still looks new.


----------



## jpatkinson (Jun 10, 2007)

I love my SMP Glider. I am a few degrees nose down to keep me from having genital numbness. I only tried ONE of these, and I am happy. I either got lucky, or I don't know what I am missing.


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

hecbom said:


> I had numbness issues as well as sit bone soreness. I got tired of spending close to $600.00 in different saddles before I finally tried out an SMP. I ended up with the Lite 209 and that finally fixed the numbness issue. I bought a second SMP for my new bike an “evolution” and it is great.


Evolution FTW!!! :thumbsup:

From personal experience there are best paired with Assos bib/shorts.


----------



## huckleberry (Jun 26, 2005)

Glider for 3 years now and haven't looked back.

It took me 3 weeks to get used to the new contact points.


----------



## jmitro (Jun 29, 2011)

kbwh - I used a level to ensure my seat was perfectly level. I might have to try nosing the saddle down just a bit....

My first SMP was the Evolution. Thinking that wider and more padding would be better, I bought the Lite 209 (315g). But it's heavier and no more comfortable than the 260g Evolution, so I personally will stick with the lighter seats.


----------



## Deeyetoo (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm currently trying out the SMP Stratos right now. Have done 2 rides of 60km each on it and have some sitbone soreness.(both sides)
I'm coming from a Fizik Aliante. While the SMP has relieved middle pressure from perineum I'm not sure if the SMP is that much better. The jury's still out so we'll see how it goes.
Stratos is approx 2degrees tilted down too


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I have a SMP TRK. People scoff at it because it's SMP's least expensive model & it has some padding. I've had it for about a year & have ridden it ~ 3,000 mi. IME it's very comfy. The only saddle I like better is the Brooks B17 I have on one of my other bikes.


----------



## marcm (Jan 28, 2012)

dgeesaman said:


> Marcm: I thought I was nuts looking at their basic models costing $250. That's a whole other league of expensive, no matter how nice they look.
> 
> I am in the process of demo'ing right now, and the question was trying to consider is which model I should go for next. The glider appears to have a flatter (effectively wider) rear section, but if the nose is wider it may not work. I'll just have to make a trip to the shop and see what they have.
> 
> Dave


Well actually, I like the fact that there is no padding. Price wasn't that bad.


----------

